# FRB Club > Общение > Музыка >  Музыка в формате Flac

## Milyashenko

Barclay James Harvest (p)1996-1997 "River Of Dreams"
Barclay James Harvest
River Of Dreams 1:00:03 863–1001 кб/с 404 Мб Flac (rar - 408 Мб) 
1.- Back In The Game 6:46 924 кб/с 44 Мб 
2.- River Of Dreams 5:24 954 кб/с 36 Мб 
3.- Yesterday's Heroes 7:50 863 кб/с 48 Мб 
4.- Children Of The Disappeared 4:59 867 кб/с 30 Мб 
5.- Pool Of Tears 4:52 970 кб/с 33 Мб 
6.- Do You Believe In Dreams (Same Change For Everyone) 5:07 952 кб/с 34 Мб 
7.- (Took Me) So Long 6:04 935 кб/с 40 Мб 
8.- Mr. E 6:15 999 кб/с 44 Мб 
9.- Three Weeks To Despair 6:00 957 кб/с 41 Мб 
10.- The Time Of Our Lives 6:41 1001 кб/с 47 Мб

http://befile.ru/download/2ef870217776/BJH-ROD.rar.html
password: meloman

----------


## Milyashenko

Enya (p)2005 Amarantine
Amarantine 45:24 646–844 кб/с 250 Мб в архиве 252Мб + обложки
1.- Less Than A Pearl 3:43 799 кб/с 21 Мб 
2.- Amarantine 3:11 780 кб/с 17 Мб 
3.- It's In The Rain 4:06 841 кб/с 24 Мб 
4.- If I Could Be Where You Are 3:59 646 кб/с 18 Мб 
5.- The River Sings 2:49 822 кб/с 16 Мб 
6.- Long Long Journey 3:16 844 кб/с 19 Мб 
7.- Sumiregusa (Wild Violet) 4:41 710 кб/с 23 Мб 
8.- Someone Said Goodbye 4:00 823 кб/с 23 Мб 
9.- A Moment Lost 3:07 753 кб/с 16 Мб 
10.- Drifting 4:10 677 кб/с 20 Мб 
11.- Amid The Falling Snow 3:37 828 кб/с 21 Мб 
12.- Water Shows The Hidden Heart 4:38 771 кб/с 25 Мб

http://befile.ru/download/18e39d4316...ntine.rar.html
password: meloman

----------


## Milyashenko

Дискотека Авария (p)2006 "Четверо парней"
2006 - Четверо Парней 1:03:43 867–1125 кб/с 478 Мб(в архиве 482 Мб + обложки) 
1.- Опа 3:32 1120 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 28 Мб 
2.- Серенада 3:41 1065 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 28 Мб 
3.- Малинки (Feat. Ж. Фриске) 3:55 1109 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 31 Мб 
4.- Песенка Разбойников 2:52 1036 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 21 Мб 
5.- Чп 4:51 1082 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 37 Мб 
6.- Страдания (Feat. О. Меньшиков) 3:17 1008 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 23 Мб 
7.- Если Хочешь Остаться 4:46 1007 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 34 Мб 
8.- Ат Аффтара 0:47 867 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 5079 Кб 
9.- Суровый Рэп 3:37 1031 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 26 Мб 
10.- Паша (Face Control Remix)(Vs. Dj Smash) 4:15 1087 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 33 Мб 
11.- Дискотека Авария 2:07 1067 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 16 Мб 
12.- Мани 2:21 1038 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 17 Мб 
13.- Зло 5:21 1019 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 39 Мб 
14.- Небо (Feat. Моральный Кодекс) 3:51 1010 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 27 Мб 
15.- Суровый Рэп (Не Для Слабаков Lukich Mix) 4:11 1048 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 31 Мб 
16.- Банда (Club Mix) 5:26 1125 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 43 Мб 
17.- Если Хочешь Остаться (Караоке Микс) 4:45 963 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 32 Мб

http://befile.ru/download/084bf21283...ia2k6.rar.html

password: meloman

----------


## Milyashenko

arunesh - "Global Village" (p) 2006 в формате Flac 
55:32 863–993 кб/с 353 Мб (в архиве 343 Мб + обложки)
новый альбом на Silenzio East Records в формате Flac , без потери качества на аудиальную компрессию заложенную в Mp3.
01 - Prayer Of Joy 4:37 993 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 32 Мб 
02 - Orient Express 5:26 940 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 36 Мб 
03 - Earth Spirit 5:47 972 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 40 Мб 
04 - Helele Ma 5:38 942 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 38 Мб 
05 - Tranceformation 4:53 943 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 32 Мб 
06 - Arabian Nights 5:21 962 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 36 Мб 
07 - Beyond Heaven (Remix) 6:32 886 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 41 Мб 
08 - Om Namo 5:07 863 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 31 Мб 
09 - Krishna's Song 7:10 908 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 46 Мб 
http://befile.ru/download/0eaa459037/K-GV.rar.html
password: meloman

----------


## Milyashenko

*Enya - "Sumiregusa (Wild Violet)"*
1:19:00	523–980 кб/с			449 Мб	
01 - Sumiregusa (Wild Violet)	2:56	523 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	10 Мб	
02 - Horizont	5:49	777 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	32 Мб	
03 - Suddenly Yours	3:26	559 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	13 Мб	
04 - Om Namo Bhagavate	7:05	827 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	41 Мб	
05 - Elian	3:09	550 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	12 Мб	
06 - Never	4:44	929 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	31 Мб	
07 - Anam Cara	3:57	944 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	26 Мб	
08 - Metamorphosis	4:40	899 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	30 Мб	
09 - Etre Sans Age (You Belong)	4:43	922 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	31 Мб	
10 - Kiss The Book	3:45	862 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	23 Мб	
11 - Winter	2:10	723 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	11 Мб	
12 - Mysterium	4:29	705 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	22 Мб	
13 - Skin 2 Skin	6:40	753 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	35 Мб	
14 - Key Of The Twilight	3:42	912 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	24 Мб	
15 - Isobella	4:29	696 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	22 Мб	
16 - The First Of Autumn	3:07	801 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	17 Мб	
17 - Oiche Chiun Silent Night	3:45	797 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	21 Мб	
18 - Willows On The Water	3:02	761 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	16 Мб	
19 - Only Time (Remix)	3:13	980 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	22 Мб
befile.ru
password: meloman

----------


## Milyashenko

Может кто не знает что такое этоформат?
FLAC - это аббревиатура от Free Lossless Audio Codec (свободный аудиокодек, сжимающий без потерь).
Формат FLAC и методы кодирования/декодирования не защищены патентами.
Сжатие без потерь: Кодирование PCM данных не приводит к потере информации, следовательно декодируемый аудиофайл абсолютно идентичен тому, который был подан на вход кодеру. Чтобы определить возможные ошибки при передаче файла, для каждого фрейма вычисляется 16-битная контрольная сумма. Целостность на дальнейшем этапе подтверждается подписью MD5 распакованных данных, которая находится в заголовке и может быть проверена при воспроизведении, декодировании или с помощью тестирования.
Скорость: Скорость работы при кодировании и декодировании несимметричны. Для декодирования используется только целочисленная арифметика, которая требует значительно меньше вычислений, чем в перцепционных кодеках. Декодирование в реальном времени легко достижимо даже на старых компьютерах.
Аппаратная поддержка: Благодаря свободной базовой реализации и простому декодированию FLAC является единственным аудиокодеком, сжимающим без потерь, который имеет аппаратную поддержку.
Поточность: Каждый фрейм FLAC содержит достаточно информации для собственного декодирования. Текущий фрейм FLAC не зависит от предыдущих и последующих. FLAC использует коды синхронизации и контрольные суммы, что позволяет декодеру быстро выбирать позицию в текущем потоке.
Поиск: FLAC поддерживает быстрый и точный поиск, что полезно не только при воспроизведении, но и дает возможность использовать FLAC в звуковых редакторах.
Метаданные: FLAC имеет расширяемую систему метаданных. Новые блоки метаданных могут быть определены и реализованы в будущих версиях без потери обратной совместимости. Сейчас определены типы метаданных для таблиц поиска, тегов и списков разметки аудиодисков. Приложение может использовать блок метаданных APPLICATION после регистрации для него ID.
Архивирование: FLAC удобно использовать для архивации, так как сжатие с его помощью не приводит к потере информации. Если в будущем Вы решите использовать другой формат, данные будут восстановлены из .flac файла в первоначальном виде. Кроме контрольной суммы фрейма и подписи MD5, утилита flac имеет возможность проверки, использование которой приводит к тому, что кодируемый поток сразу же декодируется и сравнивается с исходным. Если происходит ошибка, кодер прекращает работу.
Архивирование аудиодисков: У FLAC если блок метаданных CUESHEET, в котором сохраняется таблица разметки аудиодиска. Например, можно записать аудиодиск в один файл, а затем импортировать его таблицу разметки при кодировании, чтобы полученный файл имел такое же представление как и диск. Если оригинал аудиодиска будет испорчен, то вы сможете восстановить таблицу разметки, чтобы записать точную копию диска.
Устойчивость от ошибок: Благодаря разбиению на фреймы, ошибки в потоке локализуются до уровня фрейма, в котором произошла ошибка (обычно несколько сотых секунды). В некоторых кодеках одна ошибка может привести к потере всего остатка потока.

Ещё подробнее: 
http://flac.sourceforge.net/ru/features.html

----------


## Milyashenko

*Enya - "Themes From Calmi Cuori Appassionati"	*
1:15:14	620–929 кб/с			433 Мб	
01 - May It Be	3:29	746 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	18 Мб	
02 - Isobella	4:25	736 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	23 Мб	
03 - The First Of Autumn	3:05	820 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	18 Мб	
04 - Wild Child	3:45	852 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	22 Мб	
05 - Carribean Blue	3:55	904 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	25 Мб	
06 - Book Of Days	2:53	929 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	19 Мб	
07 - After Ventus	4:02	855 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	24 Мб	
08 - Watermark	2:24	687 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	11 Мб	
09 - Orinoco Flow	4:24	913 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	28 Мб	
10 - The Celts	2:55	854 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	17 Мб	
11 - Once You Had Gold	3:14	750 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	17 Мб	
12 - Triad-St.Patrik-Cu Chulainn-Oisin	4:23	844 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	26 Мб	
13 - Anywhere Is	3:43	876 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	23 Мб	
14 - Fairytale	3:02	740 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	16 Мб	
15 - Evening Falls....	3:45	682 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	18 Мб	
16 - Songs Of Sandman (Lullaby)	3:38	686 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	17 Мб	
17 - The Promise	2:28	620 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	10 Мб	
18 - A Day Without Rain	2:34	713 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	13 Мб	
19 - Only Time	3:34	884 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	22 Мб	
20 - Flora's Secret	4:03	843 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	24 Мб	
21 - Silver Inches	1:34	741 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	8531 Кб	
22 - One By One	3:49	839 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	22 Мб
befile.ru
password: meloman

----------


## Milyashenko

кодер и проигрыватель с поддержкой Flac (Apollo), кодер встраивается в WinAmp автоматически при установке.

http://befile.ru/download/d8dcc49951...plekt.rar.html

password: meloman

----------


## Milyashenko

Secret Garden (p)2005 "Earth Songs" 

50:30 646–1015 кб/с   290 Мб  
01 - Sometimes When It Rains 4:33  23 Мб  
02 - Fields Of Fortune 4:09 24 Мб  
03 - The Reel 3:21 24 Мб  
04 - Always There (Int. Version- Russel Watson) 4:41 27 Мб  
05 - When Darkness Falls 5:22 28 Мб  
06 - Sleepsong 4:46 26 Мб  
07 - Lotus 4:29  24 Мб  
08 - Searching For The Past 3:12 14 Мб  
09 - Daughters Of Erin 2:33 18 Мб  
10 - Half A World Away 4:32 26 Мб  
11 - Grace 4:41 729 кб/с 24 Мб  
12 - Raise Your Voices 4:06 26 Мб 
http://befile.ru/download/d0550c187286/SG-2k5.rar.html

Secret Garden (p)2002  - "Once in a red moon"	
             50:20	576–928 кб/с	256 Мб	
01 - Awakening	3:52 15 Мб	
02 - You Raise Me Up 4:59 25 Мб	
03 - Silent Wings 3:38 16 Мб	
04 - Greenwaves 4:40 23 Мб	
05 - Invitation 3:55 26 Мб	
06 - Duo 3:50 18Мб
07 - Belonging 3:53 21 Мб	
08 - Gates Of Dawn 4:24 25 Мб	
09 - The Promise 3:15 13 Мб	
10 - Fairytale 3:23 20 Мб	
11 - Once In A Red Moon 4:56 22 Мб	
12 - Elegie 5:29 26 Мб
http://befile.ru/download/23e64b422683/SG-2k2.rar.html
password: meloman

----------


## Milyashenko

Профессор Лебединский Звездная серия 1:16:39 851–1041 кб/с 531 Мб 
01 - Я убью тебя, лодочник 5:31 851 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 33 Мб 
02 - Там вдали, у метро 4:28 873 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 27 Мб 
03 - Бесса ме муччо 4:16 1014 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 31 Мб 
04 - Зачем, Герасим 4:33 991 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 32 Мб 
05 - Лашате ми кантаре 4:11 991 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 29 Мб 
06 - Лай-лай-лай 3:41 1026 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 27 Мб 
07 - Си-си-моль 4:37 986 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 32 Мб 
08 - Прошла любовь 3:25 1008 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 24 Мб 
09 - Резиновая твоя 4:02 885 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 25 Мб 
10 - Калямба-балямба 3:37 954 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 24 Мб 
11 - Маша-дурочка 3:07 985 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 22 Мб 
12 - Бегут года 4:07 980 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 28 Мб 
13 - Жара-июль 3:54 999 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 27 Мб 
14 - Листья желтые 3:58 1041 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 29 Мб 
15 - Малосольный огурец 2:07 987 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 14 Мб 
16 - Учат в школе 4:08 986 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 29 Мб 
17 - Синий тикет 4:10 964 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 28 Мб 
18 - Не было печали 4:05 997 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 29 Мб 
19 - Спят усталые игрушки 4:33 963 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 31 Мб
http://befile.ru/download/c20c1f1140...sk-ZS.rar.html
password: meloman

----------


## Milyashenko

Barclay James Harvest - "Turn Of The Tide" 
48:31 820–988 кб/с 312 Мб 
01 - Waiting On The Borderline 3:45 967 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 25 Мб 
02 - How Do You Feel Now 4:51 820 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 28 Мб 
03 - Back To The Wall 5:12 853 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 31 Мб 
04 - Highway For Fools 3:13 982 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 22 Мб 
05 - Echoes And Shadows 5:03 877 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 31 Мб 
06 - Death Of A City 3:47 917 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 24 Мб 
07 - I'm Like A Train 5:25 839 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 32 Мб 
08 - Doctor Doctor 5:36 872 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 34 Мб 
09 - Life Is For Living 3:41 988 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 26 Мб 
10 - In Memory Of Martyrs 7:56 936 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 53 Мб

http://befile.ru/download/f479ee3864...-TOTT.rar.html
password: www.philka.ru

добавил ссылочку на Flac комплект со старым паролем
http://befile.ru/download/d12e755576...plekt.rar.html

----------


## Milyashenko

*Sandra - "Reflections"*	1:02:28	864–1064 кб/с			445 Мб	
01 - Around My Heart (2006)	3:17	994 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	23 Мб	
02 - Stop For A Minute (2006)	3:42	1042 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	27 Мб	
03 - Hi Hi Hi (2006)	4:12	1017 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	30 Мб	
04 - Maria Magdalena (2006)	3:50	1020 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	28 Мб	
05 - In The Heat Of The Night (2006)	3:31	1064 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	26 Мб	
06 - Heaven Can Wait (2006)	3:22	1030 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	24 Мб	
07 - Everlasting Love (2006)	3:43	1039 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	27 Мб	
08 - Hiroshima (2006)	4:11	962 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	28 Мб	
09 - One More Night (2006)	4:06	864 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	25 Мб	
10 - Secret Land (2006)	4:01	1023 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	29 Мб	
11 - Innocent Love (2006)	3:41	1034 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	27 Мб	
12 - We'll Be Together (2006)	3:44	1049 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	28 Мб	
13 - Secrets Of Love vs.DJ Bobo (Club Mix Radio Edit)	3:52	995 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит cтерео	27 Мб	
14 - Secrets Of Love vs.DJ Bobo (Instrumental)	3:16	959 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	22 Мб	
15 - Secrets Of Love vs.DJ Bobo (Club Mix)	6:36	905 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	42 Мб	
16 - Secrets Of Love vs.DJ Bobo (Radio Version)	3:16	1018 кб/с	44100 Гц	16 бит стерео	23 Мб

http://befile.ru/download/c799141185...tions.rar.html
password: www.philka.ru

----------


## Milyashenko

1:13:43 861–1081 кб/с 522 Мб + обложки
01 - Я её хой 4:00 1054 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 30 Мб 
02 - Капельки 3:40 1042 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 27 Мб 
03 - Лишь бы ты была жива 4:40 879 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 29 Мб 
04 - Комарики 2:11 1024 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 16 Мб 
05 - Мохнатый шмель 3:24 1043 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 25 Мб 
06 - Доче 3:18 1000 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 23 Мб 
07 - Я убью тебя, лодочник 5:31 929 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 36 Мб 
08 - Дубак - январь 4:45 1081 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 36 Мб 
09 - Трудно менту 2:29 954 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 16 Мб 
10 - Я спросил у ясеня 3:52 861 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 23 Мб 
11 - Учат в школе 4:08 1061 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 31 Мб 
12 - Вот и вся любовь 5:13 948 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 35 Мб 
13 - Листья жёлтые 3:58 1070 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 30 Мб 
14 - Никому не скажу 6:29 887 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 41 Мб 
15 - Кантарэ 4:11 1051 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 31 Мб 
16 - Листопад 5:38 1008 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 40 Мб 
17 - Малосольный огурец 2:07 1046 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 15 Мб 
18 - Резиновая твоя 4:01 1015 кб/с 44100 Гц 16 бит стерео 29 Мб
http://www.rapidshare.ru/211094 
password: www.philka.ru

----------


## Generalis

*Bill Wyman's Rhythm Kings - Double Bill*

Rhythm & Blues | 2CD | EAC / FLAC+LOG+CUE | 2001 | 90:44 | 590,2 MB
Билл Уаймэн (англ. Bill Wyman, настоящее имя Уильям Джордж Перкс, англ. William George Perks; 26 октября 1936) — британский бас-гитарист, участник группы Rolling Stones с момента её создания в 1962 до 1993 года. С 1997 года выступает с собственной группой Bill Wyman's Rhythm Kings.

*Трэклист:*

CD1  48:18
01. LONG WALK TO DC (BANKS / THOMAS)
02. HOT FOOT BLUES (BENNO / BENNO)
03. HIT THAT jrVE JACK (ALSTON / TOLBERT)
04. LOVE LETTERS (HEYMAN/ YOUNG)
05. LOVE'S DOWN THE DRAIN (MUSIC:WYMAN / TAYLOR - LYRICS:WYMAN)
06.1 CAN'T DANCE (WILLIAMS / GAINS)
07. MEDLEY: SNAP YOU FINGERS/ WHAT A FRIEND WE HAVE IN JESUS (MARTIN / ZANETIS)
08.  GET IN THE KITCHEN (MUSIC:WYMAN/ TAYLOR - LYRICS:WYMAN)
09. BOOGIE WOOGIE ALL NIGHT LONG (LOUIS JORDAN)
10. MEDLEY: DO YOU OR DON'T YOU/ I WANNA KNOW (LUTCHER / FAME)
11. TRUST IN ME (AGER / SCHWARTZ)
12. TURN ON YOUR LOVELIGHT (MALONE / SCOTT)

CD2  42:26
01. THE JOINT IS JUMPING (RAZAF / WALLER / JOHNSON)
02. BROWNSKIN GIRL (MUSIC:WYMAN / TAYLOR - LYRICSrWYMAN)
03. TIRED & SLEEPY (E&H COCHRAN / CAPEHEART)
04. LONELY BLUE BOY (WEISMAN/WISE)
05. BYE BYE BLUES (HAMM / BENNETT / LOWN / GRAY)
06. WHERE'S THE MONEY (DAN HICKS)
07. JELLYROLL FOOL (MUSIC:WYMAN/ TAYLOR - LYRICS:WYMAN)
08. JEALOUS GIRL (TRAD. ARR WYMAN / TAYLOR)
09. MY HANDY MAN (RAZAF / BLAKE)
10. ROLLIN' & STUMBLIN' (MUSIC:WYMAN/ TAYLOR - LYRICSiWYMAN)
11. KEEP ON TRUCKIN' (MUSIC:WYMAN/ TAYLOR - LYRICSiWYMAN)
12. BREAKIN' UP THE HOUSE (MANN / GLOVER)

*Скачать Bill Wyman's Rhythm Kings - Double Bill (2001)

с Depositfiles.com: Часть 1 | Часть 2 | Часть 3 | Часть 4 | Часть 5 | Часть 6*

----------


## Generalis

*Soundtrack From Four Rooms* 

The Original Soundtrack | 29 Tracks | EAC / FLAC (LOG+CUE) | 1995 | 49:52 | 282,5 MB*Трэклист:*

1. "Vertigogo (Opening Theme)" (Combustible Edison) – 2:35
2. "Junglero" – 1:54
3. "Four Rooms Swing" – 2:11
4. "Theme From 'Bewitched'" (Howard Greenfield and Jack Keller) – 1:01
5. "Tea and Eva In The Elevator" – 0:55
6. "Invocation" – 1:26
7. "Breakfast At Denny's" – 3:57
8. "Strange Brew" – 0:27
9. "Coven Of Witches" – 0:59
10. "The Earthly Diana" – 0:36
11. "Eva Seduces Ted" – 2:10 
-------Tracks 2-11 from The Missing Ingredient
12. "Hallway Ted" – 0:31
13. "Headshake Rhumba" – 0:41
14. "Skippen, Pukin, Sigfried" – 0:29
15. "Angela" – 0:46
16. "Punch Drunk" – 2:57
17. "Male Bonding" – 3:06 
-------Tracks 12-17 from The Wrong Man
18. "Mariachi" – 0:29
19. "Antes De Medianoche" – 2:45
20. "Sentimental Journey" (Written by Bud Green, Les Brown and Ben Homer, performed by Esquivel) – 2:39
21. "Kids Watch TV" – 2:03
22. "Champagne and Needles" – 2:06
23. "Bullseye" – 1:01
24. "Harlem Nocturne" (Written by Earle Hagen, performed by Esquivel) – 2:30
25. "The Millionaire's Holiday" – 2:13 
-------Tracks 18-25 from The Misbehavers
26. "Ted-o-vater" – 0:39
27. "Vertigogo (Closing Credits)" – 5:33
28. "'D' In The Hallway Credits" – 0:25
29. "Torchy" – 0:16 
-------Tracks 26-29 from The Man from Hollywood

*Скачать Soundtrack From Four Rooms (1995)*

*с Depositfiles.com: Часть 1 | Часть 2 | Часть 3*

----------


## Generalis

*Guano Apes - Walking On a Thin Line - 2003*

Alternative Rock | 21 Tracks | EAC / FLAC+LOG+CUE | 2003 | 77:42 | 516,2 MB
Guano Apes — альтернативный рок-квартет из Гёттингена, Германия, образованный в 1994 году.
Ude, Ruemenapp и Poschwatta некоторое время играли вместе и пригласили Nasic в 1996 году для участия в победном для них конкурсе "Local Heroes", поддерживаемом VIVA, немецким музыкальным телеканалом. Сплав металла, рэпа и поп-музыки Guano Apes одержали победу над более чем тысячей участников, а их дебютный сингл «Open Your Eyes» в 1996 году попал в десятку лучших хитов в Германии и оставался в сотне лучших хитов 30 недель. Благодаря усиленному продвижению VIVA видеоклипа "Open Your Eyes, " Guano Apes подписали контракт с Gun Records, которые выпустили их альбом «Proud Like A God» в 1997 году. Второй сингл группы, «Lord of the Boards», который был написан для Европейского чемпионата по сноуборду в 1998 году, стал ещё большим хитом и сделал их альбом платиновым в Германии и золотым в других странах Европы. RCA выпустила альбом «Proud Like a God» в США в 1999 году. Немалую популярность на постсоветском пространстве группа приобрела исполнив кавер-версию композиции группы Alphaville — Big in Japan.

В 2005 г. группа распалась, хотя в 2006 году вышел альбом «The Lost (T)apes», содержащий песни с ранних аудио кассет (1994 и 1995 годов).

*Трэклист:*

 1. You Can't Stdp Me
 2. Dick
 3. Kiss The Dawn
 4. Pretty In Scarlet
 5. Didkhan
 6. Electrick Nights
 7. Quietly                             
 8. High
 9. Sing That Song         
10. scratch The Pitch
11. Plastic Mouth
12. Counting The Days
13. Storm
14. Sugar Skin
15. 360  Degrees Alien  Drop
16. Big In Japan
17. Living A Lie
18. Maria
19. Mine All Mine
20. Open Your Eyes
21. Rain

*Скачать Guano Apes - Walking On a Thin Line (516,2 MB)

с Depositfiles.com: Часть 1 | Часть 2 | Часть 3 | Часть 4 | Часть 5 | Часть 6*

----------


## Generalis

*Evereve - E-Mania*

Gothic metal | 12 Tracks | EAC / FLAC+LOG+CUE | 2001 | 41:09 | 358,1 MB
EverEve — музыкальный коллектив из Германии, на раннем этапе творчества исполнявший дум-метал с готическим уклоном, впоследствии перешедший на современный готик-метал с элементами альтернативного метала.
Творчество схоже с такими производителями шедевров как Crematory, Darkseed.

*Трэклист:*

01.K.M.(most terrible god)
02.pilgrimage
03.the flesh divine
04.someDAY
05.this is not...
06.suzanne
07.demons
08.Ligeia
09.SeeTheTruth
10.T.o O.ur D.enial
11.fade to grey
12.515151

*Скачать Evereve - E-Mania (2001)

с Depositfiles.com: Часть 1 | Часть 2 | Часть 3 | Часть 4*

----------


## Generalis

*Molotov - Apocalypshit 1999*

Alternative/Latino/Nu-Metal | 13 Tracks | EAC / FLAC+LOG+CUE | 1999 | 51:41 | 426,49 MB
Molotov — мексиканская рок и хип-хоп-группа, образованная 23 сентября 1995 года в городе Мехико, и обязанная названием всемирно известному[источник?] коктейлю Молотова. Одной из примечательных особенностей группы являются тексты песен, представляющие собой смесь испанского и английского языков. Песни часто затрагивают политические вопросы: коррупцию, социальную несправедливость. В текстах большое количество мата, который, по словам музыкантов, является одним из ключевых моментов творчества группы. Несмотря на уникальность Molotov, их часто называют латиноамериканским ответом Rage Against The Machine. Так журнал Vibe в одной из своих публикаций написал:	Музыка Molotov зажигательная по природе... направляющая свои отравленные стрелы прямо в сердце тиранического патернализма правительства. Они стали латиноамериканским ответом нашей Rage Against the Machine.

*Трэклист:*

1. No Manches Mi Vida 
2. Karmara 
3. Polkas Palabras 
4. Step Off
5. Apocalypshit 
6. Nero 
7. Kuleka’s Choice 
8. Rastaman-Dita 
9. Parasito 
10. Undertow 
11. Exorsimio 
12. Let It Roll 
13. El Mundo

*Скачать Molotov - Apocalypshit (1999)

с Depositfiles.com: Часть 1 | Часть 2 | Часть 3 | Часть 4 | Часть 5*

----------


## durogon

> Дискотека Авария (p)2006 "Четверо парней"
> 2006 - Четверо Парней 1:03:43 867–1125 кб/с 478 Мб(в архиве 482 Мб + обложки) 
> http://befile.ru/download/084bf21283...ia2k6.rar.html
> 
> password: meloman


А чё пас не подходит?:( ввожу _meloman_ выдаёт Ошибка: неверный пароль

----------


## Milyashenko

Тогда попробуй пароль www.philka.ru

----------


## monitor

че за формат ваще такой

----------


## emerald

Народ помогайтекак эту хрень открывать?Скачал альбом, там 2 файла .flac, 1 файл .cue и 1 .logКак из этого всего получить что-нибудь человеческое?Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Cheechako

> Народ помогайтекак эту хрень открывать?Скачал альбом, там 2 файла .flac, 1 файл .cue и 1 .logКак из этого всего получить что-нибудь человеческое?Заранее спасибо.


What is FLAC? / Free FLAC to MP3 :)

----------

